# I will be in US next week - what to get?



## kallM3

Hey guys, 

I will be in the US next week and thought of probably taking along some detailing stuff that we don't get over here (or at another price).

What would your recommend me to take along?? :speechles

Ciao, Stefan


----------



## quattrogmbh

Stoners Invisble glass. $2.99 a pop at the likes of Autozone, Kragen or Pep boys.
Meguiars stuff is pretty cheap, but these days you can get that in halfords.


----------



## Mike_T

quattrogmbh said:


> Stoners Invisble glass. $2.99 a pop at the likes of Autozone, Kragen or Pep boys.
> Meguiars stuff is pretty cheap, but these days you can get that in halfords.


Stoner Invissible Glass is at CYC: http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/interior/stoner-invisible-glass/prod_363.html


----------



## Aeroandy

kallM3 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I will be in the US next week and thought of probably taking along some detailing stuff that we don't get over here (or at another price).
> 
> What would your recommend me to take along?? :speechles
> 
> Ciao, Stefan


Adams Polishes has some nice stuff

http://www.adamspolishes.com/


----------



## detailersdomain

let me know if we can help.


----------



## Dixondmn

Mothers Mag and Alloy polish - brilliant suff for exhaust tail pipes (and anything stainless steel in your kitchen!)

Microfibres in Walmart are super cheap too!


----------



## Guest

Armorall wheel sealent get a load of it and i will buy it of you when you return :thumb:

Awesome product and i've only got 3 or 4 cans left 


Anthony


----------

